# Intro Level Eventing Height?



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome!

https://useventing.com/news-media/news/eventing-tests-introduce-riders-to-the-sport
"Intro: A horse trial level with maximum height of jumps at 2’ (24 inches). Often uses the Beginner Novice dressage tests, but organizers have a choice to also use USDF introductory tests. Scored the same as a regular horse trials. Organizers may often label the level with different names: e.g. tadpole, green bean, pre-Beginner Novice, etc. Intro is the standard terminology used in the official USEA Omnibus."

Canadian:
https://eventingconnect.today/2015/05/13/we-all-start-somewhere-you-can-help-grow-eventing/
"Intro = Pre Entry level (2’5”)"

2'-2'6" would be my guess. I'm sure it can vary though, based on how the event is sanctioned. My horse went cross country evening last week and the smallest logs were in that range.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As it is unrecognized and used to bring riders up as they develop skills, they go even lower than that. Just depends on the locality. Here we have Amoeba, Tadpole and Bullfrog. I want to say Amoeba is rails on the ground, Tadpole 12 inches, and Bullfrog is 18 inches and then you move up to the 2' to 2'3" and I don't remember what they called that (maybe Baby Beginner Novice) and Beginner Novice goes up to 2'7" with Novice going from 2'9" to 2'11". Beginner Novice are where national levels start.


----------

